# Contractor Business Forms



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I grew out of the sneezy phase... I had real bad allergies until I quit smoking the various substances I smoked in my youth.

Not ingnoring just really really busy and have had no time to find the file again. Where dis I put that thing? 3 computers and over 200 gb of starage.


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the response Grumpy, I can understand your situation. 
Kinda the same here, 3 pc's and almost as much storage as you mentioned !!! 
How did we ever get by without computers ??? LOL...


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

So Grumpy where are the forms?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Jeez you guys are persistant. Grumpy's been going through a menpause like change in his life but we need our damned forms! 

www.reliableamerican.us/Forms.zip to the guys that already downloaded this don't bother again. It's the same.

I'm taking this down within a week.


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

This is "Most Generous of You" Grumpy !!!

Thank You. Those files are Very Good.

As far as the manapause thing goes, are you sure it's not just a Major Hangover ?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Hang over no. But cutting down on the drinking has made me super grumpy. I'm so much more cheerful with my alcohol... then I do stupid things. Not good.

Anyways clock is ticking...


----------



## shepoutside (Sep 7, 2004)

Could Mr. Grumpy, or anyone else post some forms  Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## shepoutside (Sep 7, 2004)

opsey, Got them, and thanks !!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi guys. 
I don't want to ask Grumpy to post the zip file again, that wouldn't be right. 
If anyone still has the zip and wouldn't mind e-mailing or transferring it to me I would really appreciate it.:Thumbs: 
I don't log in as often as I should I suppose. I generally check the cover page and most times there are no new posts in electrical so I move on. I have to come in and look around more I guess. 
Thx!


----------



## Changes HI (Sep 19, 2004)

Yea what he ^ said...
I'd like to take a look at them too!
Thanks in advance!
[email protected]


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ok it's back up. 

LOL Nate, I hope you realize that this is a golden opportunity for you to get some more traffic. It seems like every contractor needs forms.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks grum. You're the best!:Thumbs:

The link in post #24 works.


----------



## ArchDetails (Oct 13, 2004)

I realize that this has been said a few times, but can get a copy of those forms. I would really appreciate it. thanks in advance. [email protected]


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

LOL I took the forms down last night. I have to wonder how many people downloaded those forms without posting a thank you. I need to check my server logs.

Maybe Nate can take this HUGE request for forms as a hint to add some downloadable forms to his site


----------



## ArchDetails (Oct 13, 2004)

....that would be my luck. lol...well if anyone can help me out I would appreciate it. thanks

Gene


----------



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess I am too late for those forms


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kashmir said:


> I guess I am too late for those forms


Yeah...me too. I clicked on the link for kicks and grins, the page has been opening for 20 minutes now


----------



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah...maybe we should just beg Grumpy


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kashmir said:


> Yeah...maybe we should just beg Grumpy


The G man giveth, and the G man taketh away


----------



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

I wish I knew what would mellow him down...
donb1959
I just came across your "ironclad" contract in another thread...any chance to send me a copy? I've been digging the net for a while but don't have anything useful yet 
[email protected]


----------

